# spouse job as pharmacist?



## Expat World (Jun 14, 2012)

my spouse has been a pharmacist for 25 years. Holds licenses in 4 states in the USA. Can she get a position in Singapore and qualify for an employment pass. How? where? any possibility of an online pharmacy related job?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Expat World: to be a pharmacist here, you need to get endorsed by the Pharmacy board.

You should start there ..


----------



## nessjoy (Jun 2, 2009)

Any idea of salary? Are pharmacists currently in demand?


----------



## nitashakp (Sep 20, 2012)

Expat World said:


> my spouse has been a pharmacist for 25 years. Holds licenses in 4 states in the USA. Can she get a position in Singapore and qualify for an employment pass. How? where? any possibility of an online pharmacy related job?


Hi, I was wondering how your research to this question has panned out. I'm in the same boat. Licensed in U.S. states ...g etting moves to Singapore for my husband's job and I want to work as a pharmacist. I just don't know where to start! thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Buddies,

Had one friend asking about the same question for his pharmacist wife. Look thru in the net, and found these, hope it helps you:

http://statutes.agc.gov.sg/aol/sear...c2aed Status:inforce Depth:0;rec=0;whole=yes

look up para 16 item #2 for you with degree not from Singapore.

You can look up para 17 and 19 too, where applicable, and if you are permanently residing here, you may want to improve to para 18. all in all, read the whole act for your full understanding. I saw that you actually can start low before registration.



As for your registration, you may check this page: Becoming a Pharmacist | SPC.

be sure that your univ is in this list: http://www.healthprofessionals.gov....docs/Others/SPC_Recognised_Qualifications.pdf

and this is the particular requirement for you foreign trained pharmacist to register and practice in Singapore: For Foreign-trained Graduates / Pharmacists | SPC

Good luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

And also look up MOH Holdings Pte Ltd | Homepage as they do recruitment for Govt Hospitals...


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Ecureilx is perfectly right, with govt Hosp Job in hand, it'll just be expressway for you!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

wesmant:  

well, the easy peasy way to clear the hurdles, for medicine, is to go "GOVT"


----------



## xainab (Dec 20, 2020)

nitashakp said:


> Hi, I was wondering how your research to this question has panned out. I'm in the same boat. Licensed in U.S. states ...g etting moves to Singapore for my husband's job and I want to work as a pharmacist. I just don't know where to start! thanks in advance for your help!


Same thing happening to me now. Any luck there?


----------

